# Watch Review - Diver Titanium Promaster Automatic



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Let's start with a pic










and










(1) Presentation box and papers -

Well I got no box, but I did get the usual manual and international guarantee

(2) Strap

Rubber - see this kind of strap on many divers. Out of the box, it needs a few hours, probebly a few days just to mold to your wrist, but once done, it is comfortable. It's not the best quality in the world, not comparable to a nice rubber you would get on a Tag, but then this watch is not in the same league price wise as a tag. Here is a pic of the buckle and strap. I thought the buckle could have had a bit more substance.










(3) Bezel - uni directional, very clear and sharp. Lume spot on the 12.00 position - nice touch. Quite tough to turn, and you can hear the clicks, feels good quality. I believe, but I could be wrong, that the bezel is stainless steel, not titanium - pls correct if wrong.

(4) Case - Titanium - my first. Brushed type silver color so if you are looking for bling, this dulls it down a bit. The titanium makes this watch lighter, good thing too because its quite heavy anyways. Not sure if the buckle is titanium or not.

(5) Crown - I wanted a watch that had a crown in this postion (or like the seiko monster, in the same position round the other side). It avoids getting in the way (much more than) of the wrist when it bends. The crown itself - titanium. Screw down, and quite hard to screw down at that, but this suggests to me that its a tight fit. The scales in the crown make it easier to screw. To pull out is clean and nice, you know when you are at position 1 and 2. You can also wind the watch up when the crown is pulled out. Compared to my Alpha gmt, winding the watch is very smooth - feeling of a nice movement.

(6) Dial and hands - Hours are clearly marked with round lumed markers, hard to miss. Very easy to tell the time on this one. The red seconds hands - Love that and the minute + hour hands are nicely made and designed. You get day / date on this one. As for the second hand sweep - well this is a miyota so its good. Writing on the dial is kept to a minimum which is good.

Overall - the look is slick.

(7) Movement - You get the citizen miyota in this one (not sure which one) but I have a similar one in the invicta, they are reliable beaters.

(8) Cas back - Nice - I have a pic so judge for yourself (in next reply).

(9) Glass - hardex I believe - not sapphire and no ant reflective tec on it, so just the bog standard for most divers of this price bracket

Overall - This watch was sold to me for around 120 pounds. your getting an auto movement that will serve you well, 200 m water, in other words, do what you like with it. I might replace the strap with a nice leather thick one that might just make it look dam sweet.

8/10. Would recommend, although for the same price (maybe 20 - 30 pounds more) you can go seiko, hmm choices choices.

More pics to come


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

A bit more on the movement in this one :

Miyota 8203 in this one. This is a good movement. The following is taken from another forum -

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Miyota 8200 series of movements is also a workhorse, and it is long lived like the Seiko. I wouldn't say it is any worse or better, just different and perhaps a bit more conventional. On the plus side, it is hand windable and tends to be calibrated more accurately than the comparable 7s. On the negative side, the rotor winds in only one direction (the 7s is bidirectional) and the day/date complications have a distinct cheap feeling when being turned. The miyota is also available in a very wide array of watches of many different brands, quality and price points, while seiko has kept the 7s largely in-house.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










..










...


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Really like these rugged looking Citizen's :thumbsup:

Would look even nicer on a better looking strap - maybe check out some of the softer rubber bands and deployments on RLT??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking good! Great review!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Hmm, I am going to create a topic for suggestions on an appropriate strap for this one.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi KC104. I had one of these for a year or so. It really is a good watch - light (being titanium), good timekeeping and having the crown at the 8 position makes it very comfortable. The strap, however, is of poor quality with that tacky depth scale on it, and lets the watch down. Unfortunately I no longer have the pictures (faied HD - aargh!!) but take it from me that this one looks great when fitted onto a black Rhino.

Try it and see!

Rob


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Had this one 2 days now. Keeping good time.

I have a question. How long should the lume last. I have not tested it but on estimate, the full lume went off in about 1-2 hours. Is that normal. I know its a nothingy(ish) question as you will ask, how long was it exposed to sun - and I don't know.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi mate good review (as always). Not sure about the lume but mine seems pretty good, needs a decent charge in the sun first tho.










same 8203 movement but mine's obviously stainless. Will have to add a titanium to my collection one day.

You've made a good choice there :thumbsup: (everyone's always on about their seiko's so I've taken to picking up a few citizens in silent protest...)


----------

